# update on my Dankung handle



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I liked the way the plywood handle felt on my Dankung so much I took it of and replaced it with a nice looking piece of wood. I have no idea what kind of wood it is. It came in a sample box from a hardwood store and there was nothing marked on it. This thing shoots so good for me now I went ahead and ordered another one.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

looks good mate!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Look nice, good job again.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice improvement


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

You are definitely going to have blast with that one. Looks real nice too.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Dankungs are fun to add wood to them for handles ! Yours looks great !


----------



## redcard (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow, I want to try making one too, can you do a tutorial?



Wingshooter said:


> I liked the way the plywood handle felt on my Dankung so much I took it of and replaced it with a nice looking piece of wood. I have no idea what kind of wood it is. It came in a sample box from a hardwood store and there was nothing marked on it. This thing shoots so good for me now I went ahead and ordered another one.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

redcard said:


> I liked the way the plywood handle felt on my Dankung so much I took it of and replaced it with a nice looking piece of wood. I have no idea what kind of wood it is. It came in a sample box from a hardwood store and there was nothing marked on it. This thing shoots so good for me now I went ahead and ordered another one.


[/quote]
It is really quite easy. I just split a piece of wood the right size then trace the outline of the steel handle on each side then use a dremel and cut out the outline until it fits. Then epoxy the pieces together then shape. easy squeasy


----------

